
Show HN: No-code CSS editor for any website. - vignesh_warar
https://eazycss.com/
======
vignesh_warar
Hey Hacker News,

My name is vigneshwarar, I am the creator of EazyCSS, The Simple no-code CSS
editor for any website.

🟥 Problem 1:-

Testing new design ideas or delegating a change to designers/developers, for a
no-code person with back and forth emails, would cost time and money.

🟥 Problem 2:-

Even from a developer's perspective, using a lot of different sites from a
box-shadow generator, picking color code, and switching back and forth from
codebase to live preview for pixel changes is time-consuming and less
productive.

🟩Solution:-

Simple looking, slider approach to most of the CSS properties where anybody
can instantly change the design of a site without a prior CSS Knowledge and
get your changes in CSS code.

Features:-

1) Don't Calculate pixel values, select a property and just slide

2) Edit text on the webpage (Hover + press e)

3) Change color or background with our inbuilt color picker

4) If you make a mistake, you can reset changes to default

5) All your design changes will be converted into CSS code

I would love to know your feedback

~~~
egfx
Just tried it on desktop. I would not have the demo on the front information
page. Instead navigate to another dedicated demo page. I understand your
approach is clever but it's a distraction on the splash page when this should
instead be dedicated to providing info on the product, not a playground for
CSS.

